# 12' fiberglass jon boat conversion



## biasedmind (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Those bench seats also help to provide stiffness to the hull (including the bottom). If you remove them all and put bulkheads in, you will be missing the middle stiffener (previously provided by the middle bench seat). You may find the floor flexing quite a bit without it. That was my experience with an old Johnsen 14' skiff I re-configured with a front and back deck instead of the 3 bench seats...


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2018)

Yobata nailed it! It can be done, has been done, and we all want to see build pics! That said, ask yourself if the juice is worth the squeeze because that is the one question that only you can answer. We are all here to help with the rest.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

I re did a little 12 footer about 3 years ago. Found it too small for my liking and ended up giving it away for free. Lol. Had a grand in it.

Make sure it's gonna be enough boat for you before time and money.


----------



## biasedmind (Jun 23, 2018)

I've had the boat for a little over a year and the layout has evolved in my head countless numerous times.
Think I will keep it simple. I would still like to put some storage in the rear 2 seats as well as some flotation. Thinking about anchoring some coolers inside the seat. Would act as dry storage, drink well, and fish box. Not to mention a little flotation should disaster strike.


----------



## Howard Cummings (Apr 8, 2016)

Is that an MFG. Looks like it. I bought one brand new in 1972 for $241..Lot of memories of ducks and bass..Have fun!!


----------



## biasedmind (Jun 23, 2018)

It is a MFG Car Topper. The id tag was heavily corroded but I managed to make out enough lettering to I'd the boat. Based on their old catalog and the I'd plate I believe it is a 72.


----------



## FrankZinCLE (Jul 11, 2019)

So did you ever finish this project?? I would love to see some pics I have picked up a 14 mfg challenger and I have the opportunity to pick up the 12 mfg car top too


----------



## biasedmind (Jun 23, 2018)

I did not. I ended up buying a kayak and starting a YouTube channel Texas Coast Sportsman. But...
I'm ready to get back on this project.


----------



## FrankZinCLE (Jul 11, 2019)

biasedmind said:


> I did not. I ended up buying a kayak and starting a YouTube channel Texas Coast Sportsman. But...
> I'm ready to get back on this project.


What layout are thinking of modeling yours like?


----------



## biasedmind (Jun 23, 2018)

I've decided to keep it basic. Coolers mounted in middle and rear bench for seating and storage. Small front deck for mounting trolling motor.


----------



## FrankZinCLE (Jul 11, 2019)

Any progress since the last post ? We actually started having snow again up here in Ohio so this has delayed me in the last 3 weekends in a row


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

Keep the benches. Extend the front bench to the top of the gunnels. Add a casting deck from the higher front bench to the bow. Flush mount a hatch to allow storage access into that "useless" deck area forward of the front bench.


----------



## FrankZinCLE (Jul 11, 2019)

Frank Ucci said:


> Keep the benches. Extend the front bench to the top of the gunnels. Add a casting deck from the higher front bench to the bow. Flush mount a hatch to allow storage access into that "useless" deck area forward of the front bench.


 Hummm I thought about too but that middle bench is really just in the way ...


----------



## biasedmind (Jun 23, 2018)

The middle bench is support for the sides. Ever been in a plastic canoe? Think about it flexed


----------



## FrankZinCLE (Jul 11, 2019)

biasedmind said:


> The middle bench is support for the sides. Ever been in a plastic canoe? Think about it flexed[/QUOTE
> 
> I was thinking cutting out just 3/4 of the middle bench, leaving the outer shell of one side towards the bow and start my front deck there to keep some of that middle Stength and or add a floor with stringers


----------



## ianvanilar2020 (Jun 28, 2020)

I was finally thankful for finding this post on this website because I have the exact same boat at home that I'm currently working on very slowly. My late foster father gave me this 1976 MFG Challenger 12 after finding out who made it because this boat was missing side plaques and the actual coast guard stamp is gone due to the previous owner ripping out the inner fiberglass transom. Fortunately, it has a serial ID stamp behind the transom upper right. This boat needs a major renovation because the said owner "bubba-fixed" everything the wrong way, I mean, like, steel screws thru the hull to hold the 3 fiberglass seats, many lag screws to hold a 2x8 pressure treated wood to the upper transom. Its one of those WTH reactions when I slowly took off the wood transom and I find a rotten plywood behind it. I also noticed that the gunwale is a rotting rope over fiberglass hull sides like it was part of it. The seats are cracked and I'm pretty sure the flotation foam is gone. I wonder if the flotation foam is in the seats? The entire boat, except the transom is not cored, just fiberglass mats. I am planning to patch up all the holes correctly and replace the gunwale, but with what? And replace the transom to reinforce for a 10 hp outboard motor and either redo the seats or build new fiberglass seats. The transom used to have a 3/4" core on motor mount and 1" core on entire upper transom. Has anybody have done an entire remodel including the flotation foam?


----------



## ianvanilar2020 (Jun 28, 2020)

FrankZineCLE, do you have a picture of the transom in the back? I have the same boat, but the transom is trashed, so I wanted to be sure exactly how the original was made


----------

